# Wolf Chemicals WP-6H , WP-1N and WP-3N



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

Wolf Chemicals WP-6H , WP-1N and WP- 3N are the polishes i tested for some time , i will review them by order of cutting power.

WP-6H - Ceramic cut compound - "The Leveler"

Ceramic clearcoats on some of today's vehicles can be a challenge to polish, so we've developed WP-6H to combat them. Unlike other heavy polishes that tend to leave an uneven cut behind after compounding, Wolf's polishing compounds eliminate scratches and leave an exceptionally uniform finish ready for final polishing. Body shop safe.

From all the polishes i tested this one was the one that amazed me the most.










Its almost zero dust and the working time is very good , it cuts almost the same as the new Menzerna Fast Gloss but dusts lesser.
You can leave a near perfect to wax finish with this compound in some kind of paints.










WP-3N - one step polish - "The Medium"

A superior, one-step polish that will remove light to medium swirls and adds rich, nourishing oils back to the paint. Its unique formula also makes this a true one-step polish that leaves a crisp, hologram-free finish and provides excellent protection and durability. An ideal polish for dealerships and high-volume detailers.

A great product in the level of 3M Xfine compound and 2.03s , no dust also with a good working time , don´t need crazy rpms to cut.










The finish of the Aston 100% ready for wax with this pass , no need for the finish polish.










WP-1N - utra fine finishing polish -"The Jeweler"

Some may finish their work when they feel that it's "good enough" but there are some out there that won't finish until their job is unquestionably perfect…If you're the latter, then The Jeweler is your polish. Eliminates micro-marring, produces an extremely high-gloss shine and has an extra-long working time.

A very good product but 3M Ultrafina and 85RD are right now the ones for all kind of paints IMHO.
This polish no dust also with a good working time , leaves a crisp finish but it seems to lack the extra look of the above.
Nevertheless its a great product with a superb price.

Some examples of different cars polished with Wolf Chemicals and protected with WP-ONT Nano Paint Coating ( another review in the correct DW section ).




















































I think this line of polish are going to make some waves in the detailing world very soon as long more people test the polishes.

Regards


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this Rui, interested in the compound, since 3M FCP pisses me off with the dust, filling and the horrible smell...


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome review, I know that a large chunk of the results are tied up in an experienced user but you can't argue with those finishes! What kind of working time do you see?


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Another grreat review for wolfs chemical. I need to get a hold of some.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

christian900se said:


> Awesome review, I know that a large chunk of the results are tied up in an experienced user but you can't argue with those finishes! What kind of working time do you see?


They have a long working time if you want to...but bigger rpms take the polish away faster.
But they are great , the heavy cut is VERY good stuff , world class :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Almost one year after and we still uses Wolfs polishes. :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

These are really tempting compounds. Thanks for sharing, a year ago


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes I tried my self the cutting compound and it is absolutely dust free!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great review Racer, i've tried all of these too and love them all. Another one Jesse gave me to try is WP-5N

It has slightly less cut than 6H, but a little tip Jesse gave me was to start off with it on a polish/light cutting pad, and then after the polish has started to (in Jesse's words) "flash," clean the pad, keep going with reduced RPM's until the polish has fully broken down, and it will leave a hologram free finish which is LSP ready.

I've tried it and it really does work. A Brilliant single-stage polish.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks again for this review, Rui! Glad you like the polishes and I hope one day more people will give them a try because I really feel they have a place right there with the other "big guys" :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks again for this review, Rui! Glad you like the polishes and I hope one day more people will give them a try because I really feel they have a place right there with the other "big guys" :thumb:


Yes they have their place because there isn´t any Polish that works well in ALL paints or situations :thumb:

ps: and i didn´t mention the other gret "stuff" that you have from Wolfs :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting, especially with the WP-6H. How was the lubrication for foam compounding? 

Do you use the Scholl range? Any comparison between these perhaps?


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Ebbe J said:


> Do you use the Scholl range? Any comparison between these perhaps?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


I'm intrested to know 
this also.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks again for this review, Rui! Glad you like the polishes and I hope one day more people will give them a try because I really feel they have a place right there with the other "big guys" :thumb:


Jesse: Can you tell me what product line you have kept standard to archieve same or better level?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Jesse: Can you tell me what product line you have kept standard to archieve same or better level?


Well throughout the years I've used a plethora of different polishes. Auto Magic, Car Brite, Meguiars, Scholl, etc., etc. and with each one of them there were things that I liked and disliked. Some (actually most) dusted too much, some were too dry, some were too viscous, some had too many fillers and some simply didn't perform the way I wanted them too. This is why I always had a wide range of polishes in my arsenal; not all polishes were good on all paints in other words.

With our polishes I took all the good qualities that I could think of and we started from scratch. For each polish I can't tell you how many liters we had to dispose of during the development :wall:! Made one batch, tested it, met with The Wolf and told him what needed to change and went back the next day for new samples. It went on like this for months! So basically with our polishes I made sure of a few things: 1. No filling. Our polishes really are WYSIWYG, so it really eliminates the need for IPA wipes, though sometimes I do it just to be on the safe side. Also the polish residue is very easy to remove. 2. Very low dusting, if any at all. Some of the compounds may dust a bit when you hit an edge or something, but nothing like the other polishes that are out there. 3. We made sure that every polish we have will break down 100%, so this means you can actually get an LSP-ready finish even with the heaviest compound (OK it takes some practice to do this, but yes it can be done). Being that they all break down 100%, they also leave fantastic finishes, which means there's not much out there that you can't polish in 2 steps. 4. Performance. I suppose this is the most important aspect of all. I don't use anything else but our polishes now (of course ), so I have reduced my polish arsenal from over 30 polishes to 7 only. Every polish takes some getting used to, but they do perform extremely well once you get to know them.

Let me know if you have any more questions!

- Jesse


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks to very quick reply:thumb:

So I'm newbie for these polishing thinks. What 2 polishes you recommended if I want to try polish car with rotary first time?

How about using these compound outside? (I don't have garage) How fast these dryes on surface say about 20'C?

Some has recommended menzerna range or Megs 105,205 and other Sonus SFX-1-SFX3


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Thanks to very quick reply:thumb:
> 
> So I'm newbie for these polishing thinks. What 2 polishes you recommended if I want to try polish car with rotary first time?
> 
> ...


Cheers ! If I had to pick 2 and only 2, I would go with 5N and 1N. There shouldn't be a lot out there you can't handle with those 2, unless you do a lot of ceramics like I do. Yes you can use them outside, as well! I polished a Merc SL 200 in direct sunlight using 5N some weeks back when it was still hot and the results were fantastic!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

That combo works also soft paints? What about pads? Hex logic green-orange-blue or something else? What do you recommended? How long you must do first set before swap the pad or polishes?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

sm81 said:


> That combo works also soft paints? What about pads? Hex logic green-orange-blue or something else? What do you recommended? How long you must do first set before swap the pad or polishes?


It all depends on how badly scratched the paint is, but this paint wasn't in the "soft" category, so for softer paints WP-5N may be a bit much. Perhaps even 3N would do the trick. As for pads, I can't really recommend any specific brand, but when I work with a DA and use it to do a one-step polish, I usually do it with a polishing pad and this is from start to finish, one pad. It works great :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Jesse your Polishes sound a lot like , Mother's, Xpert, Optimum, all into one and that's good because I have tested hundreds of polishes like yourself and have never found one which works with all paint finishes .

Is yours the closest thing to them all 
Sounds like it's time to try your Wolfs Polishes

I polish a lot of ceramics like yourself and some of them don't even budge the likes of Meguiar's M105 and M205 that's why I carry a large selection of polishes like yourself and other detailers on this forum .

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*A big thank you to Rui , for taking the time to write this write up and review Wolf's Polishes .

Thank you once again :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> It all depends on how badly scratched the paint is, but this paint wasn't in the "soft" category, so for softer paints WP-5N may be a bit much. Perhaps even 3N would do the trick. As for pads, I can't really recommend any specific brand,:thumb:


What about now Which kind of set you now recommended? Pads, polishes, sealant?

I was thinking BW, Glass Guard but pads and polishes (3N+1N maybe)


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Well throughout the years I've used a plethora of different polishes. Auto Magic, Car Brite, Meguiars, Scholl, etc., etc. and with each one of them there were things that I liked and disliked. Some (actually most) dusted too much, some were too dry, some were too viscous, some had too many fillers and some simply didn't perform the way I wanted them too. This is why I always had a wide range of polishes in my arsenal; not all polishes were good on all paints in other words.
> 
> With our polishes I took all the good qualities that I could think of and we started from scratch. For each polish I can't tell you how many liters we had to dispose of during the development :wall:! Made one batch, tested it, met with The Wolf and told him what needed to change and went back the next day for new samples. It went on like this for months! So basically with our polishes I made sure of a few things: 1. No filling. Our polishes really are WYSIWYG, so it really eliminates the need for IPA wipes, though sometimes I do it just to be on the safe side. Also the polish residue is very easy to remove. 2. Very low dusting, if any at all. Some of the compounds may dust a bit when you hit an edge or something, but nothing like the other polishes that are out there. 3. We made sure that every polish we have will break down 100%, so this means you can actually get an LSP-ready finish even with the heaviest compound (OK it takes some practice to do this, but yes it can be done). Being that they all break down 100%, they also leave fantastic finishes, which means there's not much out there that you can't polish in 2 steps. 4. Performance. I suppose this is the most important aspect of all. I don't use anything else but our polishes now (of course ), so I have reduced my polish arsenal from over 30 polishes to 7 only. Every polish takes some getting used to, but they do perform extremely well once you get to know them.
> 
> ...


Is the standard Aluminium Oxide used as the abrasive in all of the polishes?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

defo guna invest in some wolf polishes!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is the 4N and 3N suitable for using by hand. How well they work by hand and what pad you recommended by it?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Jesse your Polishes sound a lot like , Mother's, Xpert, Optimum, all into one and that's good because I have tested hundreds of polishes like yourself and have never found one which works with all paint finishes .
> 
> Is yours the closest thing to them all
> Sounds like it's time to try your Wolfs Polishes
> ...


Thanks buddy! Yeah we do a lot of similar cars/paints so you can understand the logic behind the different polishes I think !



waxy said:


> Is the standard Aluminium Oxide used as the abrasive in all of the polishes?


Yes sir !



sm81 said:


> What about now Which kind of set you now recommended? Pads, polishes, sealant?
> 
> I was thinking BW, Glass Guard but pads and polishes (3N+1N maybe)


If you ONLY want two polishes, I would recommend 5N and 1N. I don't think there's a lot of ceramic paints in the UK (well not as many as here anyway) so you 5N and 1N should be a good, all-around combo for you with a cutting pad and a finishing pad :thumb: Then Body Wrap all the way!



sm81 said:


> Is the 4N and 3N suitable for using by hand. How well they work by hand and what pad you recommended by it?


You could use them by hand, but be aware that they won't give you the same results as with a machine. The abrasives just take too long to break down by hand...


----------

